# Anyone Here Have Any Billiken Horror Kits?



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

I collect horror kits, i have a few horizon and billiken kits.
anyone have billiken metaluna mutant, mummy, kits?
if so please post pictures of yours.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi there and welcome! I have always loved the Billiken kits (and have quite a few), but have never built and painted any :drunk: One of these days I will finally break down and build some!


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> Hi there and welcome! I have always loved the Billiken kits (and have quite a few), but have never built and painted any :drunk: One of these days I will finally break down and build some!


thanks, which ones do you have?


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's one of mine, i have a couple more, the creature and also the mummy, 
the base on tis one is scratch built:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres my two


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I've got the Dracula, Mummy and Frankenstein, all built. I'll try and post a pic later today.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Great kits guys, need a mummy and base like yours wolfman66, yours looks great.
i have a billiken dracula on the way, but it will have to be stripped and repainted.
i also have a mummy on the way, but i think it has a missing piece.
wish i could find a mint billiken mummy.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

otto said:


> I've got the Dracula, Mummy and Frankenstein, all built. I'll try and post a pic later today.


looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

gaz91 said:


> Here's one of mine, i have a couple more, the creature and also the mummy,
> the base on tis one is scratch built:thumbsup:


super job on the thing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I always wanted The Thing or The Mummy but never got one.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i've got the Frankenstein kit :thumbsup: . 
there's a pic of it in my photos . ya probably have to go back a page or 2 to find him but he's in there . just click the link by my name . 
welcome aboard !!
hb


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

This is an admitted resin recast of The Thing; I bought it in the belief that Billiken had gone out of business years ago.
















​However, as I learned on another thread (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=268405&highlight=recasts), they've simply gone out of the business of producing classic movie monster figure kits. Here is a link to Billiken's current web site: http://www.billiken-shokai.co.jp/billiken_files/toy/toy_realmodel/toy_index_flame.html


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

beck said:


> i've got the Frankenstein kit :thumbsup: .
> there's a pic of it in my photos . ya probably have to go back a page or 2 to find him but he's in there . just click the link by my name .
> welcome aboard !!
> hb


i've got the horizon frankenstein, somehow i like it better than billikens.
both are great kits.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

crazypredator2 said:


> thanks, which ones do you have?


Well lets see... Aside from the Godzillas, Ultramen and Ultra Kaiju (I've got a bunch of them) here are the ones I have - Unfortunately, all unbuilt  

Frankensteins Monster, The Mummy, Creature from the Black Lagoon, She Creature, Saucer Man, It Conquered the World, The Colossal Man, Metaluna Mutant, The Thing, Laser Blast Alien, Predator, and Singenor (I really don't know what movie he is from, he just looks cool). 

I had a Dracula at one time but traded him away. I've thought about trying to get one again, but haven't yet.

When I first discovered garage kits it was in the mid 80's and the Billikens were the first ones I bought. I've been hooked on them ever since


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice build ups, gaz, Dan, and Mark! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

hedorah59 said:


> Well lets see... Aside from the Godzillas, Ultramen and Ultra Kaiju (I've got a bunch of them) here are the ones I have - Unfortunately, all unbuilt
> 
> Frankensteins Monster, The Mummy, Creature from the Black Lagoon, She Creature, Saucer Man, It Conquered the World, The Colossal Man, Metaluna Mutant, The Thing, Laser Blast Alien, Predator, and Singenor (I really don't know what movie he is from, he just looks cool).
> 
> ...


Kirk that syngenor kit is from the Syngenor movie that came out in 1990.Its currently on DVD and thanks for the compliments on my two buildups.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> Well lets see... Aside from the Godzillas, Ultramen and Ultra Kaiju (I've got a bunch of them) here are the ones I have - Unfortunately, all unbuilt
> 
> Frankensteins Monster, The Mummy, Creature from the Black Lagoon, She Creature, Saucer Man, It Conquered the World, The Colossal Man, Metaluna Mutant, The Thing, Laser Blast Alien, Predator, and Singenor (I really don't know what movie he is from, he just looks cool).
> 
> ...


if your interested in trading or selling any, lmk.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Speaking of Billikens.I was digging threw my stash in the basement and came across this in my Billiken Creature box.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

kool find wolfman66.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

crazypredator2 said:


> kool find wolfman66.


Thanks and couldnt believe that still had that card.It also came with Billiken bucks that at the time you could use towards other billiken usa kits.I'll try and find those bucks since found this card and post them here.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> Speaking of Billikens.I was digging threw my stash in the basement and came across this in my Billiken Creature box.


Nice find, Dan :thumbsup: - I hope you find those Billiken bucks, I'd like to see a pic of those as well 

P.S. Thanks for the info on Syngenor - I will have to check that one out!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

crazypredator2 said:


> if your interested in trading or selling any, lmk.


I'm definitely hanging on to them for now, but if that changes I'll keep you in mind


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks and couldnt believe that still had that card.It also came with Billiken bucks that at the time you could use towards other billiken usa kits.I'll try and find those bucks since found this card and post them here.


Same here Dan i got my membership items as well i even ordered the base for the saucerman and was never produced sad : > ( still have my billiken bucks too . 

These are the kits i have in my collection from Billiken , Frankensteins monster, The Mummy, The Creature , Dracula , Metaluna Mutant , War of the Colossal Beast , Saucerman , IT conquered the world , Mecha-kong , She Creature , Batman A , Batman B , Predator , The Thing . King Kong from king kong vs. godzilla , phantom of the opera .



 Robert


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

crazypredator2 said:


> if your interested in trading or selling any, lmk.


The Synegnor is from a movie called Scared stiff from the early 80's . correction scared to death .

Robert.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

sprayray said:


> The Synegnor is from a movie called Scared stiff from the early 80's .
> 
> Robert.


I forgot its in that movie too.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

sprayray said:


> Same here Dan i got my membership items as well i even ordered the base for the saucerman and was never produced sad : > ( still have my billiken bucks too .
> 
> These are the kits i have in my collection from Billiken , Frankensteins monster, The Mummy, The Creature , Dracula , Metaluna Mutant , War of the Colossal Beast , Saucerman , IT conquered the world , Mecha-kong , She Creature , Batman A , Batman B , Predator , The Thing . King Kong from king kong vs. godzilla .
> 
> ...


man you have all the best ones,
what color was the metaluna mutant molded in and how tall was it ?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

crazypredator2 said:


> man you have all the best ones,
> what color was the metaluna mutant molded in and how tall was it ?


That one is a purplish color and 1/6 scale if correct.Plus Billike original did it in styrene but then later changed it to vinly.The rare one to get is the Ymir.I had that one and my old brother snatched it from me


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> That one is a purplish color and 1/6 scale if correct.Plus Billike original did it in styrene but then later changed it to vinly.The rare one to get is the Ymir.I had that one and my old brother snatched it from me


i have a x-plus 12 inch ymir, mib, somewhere in my out building, it was a pretty good piece.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

A couple more quick pics.... in all the excitement my miniature robby robot
has "fainted".
One day iam going to make some base's for these guys:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

gaz91 said:


> A couple more quick pics.... in all the excitement my miniature robby robot
> has "fainted".
> One day iam going to make some base's for these guys:thumbsup:


He got too close to the Mummy and took a deep sniff! :lol:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

One other Billiken kit I forgot I have is Gort with Klaatu


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

LoL could be right there Kirk:wave:


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

billiken made some of the best monsters, but wonder why they didn't do the wolfman?


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

crazypredator2 said:


> billiken made some of the best monsters, but wonder why they didn't do the wolfman?


There was a wolfman made in the style of the billiken kits, it shows up the odd time on ebay, not sure who makes it??


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Geometric made a wolf man. Tsukuda made a big one.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Geometric made a wolf man. Tsukuda made a big one.


i wish billiken had made one.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Those Tsukuda kits were nice. 

I've got a Billiken Frankenstein, Mummy, She Creature, and Saucer Man squirrelled away for "some day."


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

rumor was that horizon copied the billiken bride of frankenstein kit.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Horizons Wolfman fits in fairly well with the Billikens.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> Horizons Wolfman fits in fairly well with the Billikens.


yes, horizon's is nice, likeness a little off, but looks good.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

The Syngenor actually was in a movie called 'Scared to Death', not 'Scared Stiff'. I have a vhs copy of it somewhere, late '80's, as well as the Billiken figure.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

finaprint said:


> The Syngenor actually was in a movie called 'Scared to Death', not 'Scared Stiff'. I have a vhs copy of it somewhere, late '80's, as well as the Billiken figure.



Your right buddy i was close but it is scared to death .


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dont forget he was in this one too.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Never did see that flick thanks danny will have to check it out ! oh forgot to mention to add to my list of billiken kits , phantom of the opera .


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> That one is a purplish color and 1/6 scale if correct.Plus Billike original did it in styrene but then later changed it to vinly.The rare one to get is the Ymir.I had that one and my old brother snatched it from me



Yep dat true danny , purple vinyl with metal flakes mixed in to be exact , miss those days when a new billiken kit would apprear in hobby japan and would either order it from japan or call Mike ruffalo .


Robert


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

crazypredator2 said:


> rumor was that horizon copied the billiken bride of frankenstein kit.


The two kits are similar but not the same. The Billiken kit is sharper. Horizon made some great vinyl kits, some of my favorites, but this is one case where the Billiken kit is plainly superior.




crazypredator2 said:


> billiken made some of the best monsters, but wonder why they didn't do the wolfman?


There was a vinyl Wolf Man kit made around that same time from a Japanese producer called Monster Shop, or something like that. I believe the figure's creation was in some way connected to Billiken ... maybe the same sculptor. I don't remember for sure.

The kits are pretty scarce, but the recast of it used to be common. Many people bought it thinking it was an original.

I have an original I bought a few years ago from David Fisher, who had partially built it before selling it. It has been in my "partially completed" pile for a long time.

Here's a photo of the recast:


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Todd P. said:


> The two kits are similar but not the same. The Billiken kit is sharper. Horizon made some great vinyl kits, some of my favorites, but this is one case where the Billiken kit is plainly superior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the infor.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Forgot this Billiken.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

very nice, you need to make a diorama base for him.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:great looking build ups guys !!
hb


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

wonder what a mint in box billiken mummy is worth today.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

crazypredator2 said:


> wonder what a mint in box billiken mummy is worth today.


With the economy the way it is right now its better to hold on to it until things get better.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

i meant a buying price, i was looking for one mint in box to buy.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

anyone have the metaluna mutunt built and painted, you can show?


----------

